# ModBus Stecker für PFC200 (750-8202) Controller



## Deep Blue (17 Juni 2015)

Hallo,

da es für die RS232 Schnittstelle des o.g. Controllers vom Hersteller bis jetzt keinen Stecker gibt ist meine Frage an euch, ob ihr schon einmal ModBus an dieser Schnittstelle realisiert habt? Ich benötige ja nun einen 9poligen D-Sub Stecker, wo ich auch den 120 Ohm Wiederstand rein bekomme.

Vielleicht hat ja Jemand das schon einmal verbaut?


----------



## .:WAGO::016346:. (17 Juni 2015)

Hallo Deep Blue,

wird die Schnittstelle auf RS232 eingestellt sind keine Widerstände nötig.
Bei der Einstellung auf RS485 sollte, um Refelxionen zu vermeiden, an den Enden der Busleitung jeweils ein Abschluss mit 150 Ohm 1/2 W erfolgen.
Falls der PFC200 das erste/letzte Gerät auf dem Bus ist, kann der Abschluss direkt im Stecker erfolgen.
Ein aktiver Abschluss kann die Stabilität des Busses zusätzlich erhöhen. Dazu werden jeweils ein Widerstand mit 450 bis 650 Ohm von der positiven Busleitung an 5V und von der negativen Busleitung an Masse geschaltet. Dies kann auch im Steckergehäuse erfolgen.
Alle benötigten Signale sind am Kommunikationsstecker vorhanden und auch im Handbuch beschrieben.

Grüße


----------



## Deep Blue (18 Juni 2015)

Einen Stecker inkl. Wiederstand habe ich nun bei einem Elektronikhändler für ModBus gefunden. Wo ich aber aktuell Probleme habe ist der Abschlußwiederstand mit 150 Ohm/ 0,5 W. Die gibt es so dort, wo ich als Kunde registriert bin, nicht.


----------



## Booner (18 Juni 2015)

Hei,

also Farnell hat die gleich von vier verschiedenen Herstellern...
Du kannst die Widerstände entweder in den Stecker löten, oder Du nimmst von Wago z.B. das 289-720.
Da kann man auch schön Widerstände rein löten...


Grüße,

Tom


----------

